# Jilk



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Would anyone like to share their experiences and or formulas that use Jilk? 
A few years ago I did try it because my Sponge mix was on back order.
I can't seem to find a % chart on usage.
Personally I don't like fluid flex and or heavy shortenings.
Thanks folks 
Tommy B


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Is this, Albert Uster Imports: Jilk Cake Emulsifier , what you are talking about?


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

Merci Peter Je regarderai leur page en ligne de ressource...

Thank you peter I will look at their online resource page .

Tommy


----------

